# Molly seems afraid of the water



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

We took Molly to the river today and she seems afraid of the water. Our former V took to the water like a frog. She is 7 months old now....has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

nick said:


> We took Molly to the river today and she seems afraid of the water. Our former V took to the water like a frog. She is 7 months old now....has anyone else experienced this?


Yep, it takes time for some dogs.
Baby steps, she'll get there or she may not. Just try not to force it on her.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 6, 2011)

My V doesn't even like stepping in puddles. He'll go out of his way to avoid them. That being said, I haven't spent time with him trying to get him in a lake either. I'll second not forcing the issue. I've seen what that can do.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Perhaps the water is still a bit too cold for her. She may like it better on a warm Summer day.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Pumpkin is 8.5m, and it has taken her a while to like water. We got her in the fall, so I'm sure the colder water did not help, but she is really starting to take to it. We have a dachshund that loves the water, and I think that has helped entice Pumpkin as well. Like others have said, I would give your pup time. I would not force the issue either. Do you have a friend or family member that has a dog who loves the water? Sometimes another dog is the best teacher or at least "peer pressure." One of the V breeders we have playdates with each month puts one of those small plastic kiddie pools out for his warm weather pups. It is a non threatening way to introduce water. You can just leave it out for your V and allow her to dabble at will. If I'm not mistaken, I believe J.Bailey advocates this method in her book _How to Help Gun Dogs Train Themselves._ Good luck!

BTW, even though Pumpkin enjoys wading in the creek now, she still hates to get her pretty feet wet in the rain. She makes a clear distinction ;D


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Wait until the water is warm and/or it is a hot day and then start working her into it. Read up on different methods. She will eventually love it. I would let her watch me in the water and get her curious first. Then walk out and pick her up and walk back in. Slowly kneel down in the water while holding her. Do this a few times and let her drink while holding her. Once she does that and isn't exhibiting any discomfort, put her down so she is standing in about 2 inches and hold a bone in front of her and get her to walk in further on her own. Then ignore her and play and have fun in the water without her. This may take 3- 5 sessions but after that she will go in on her own. ;D


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Linescreamer said:


> Wait until the water is warm and/or it is a hot day and then start working her into it. Read up on different methods. She will eventually love it. I would let her watch me in the water and get her curious first. Then walk out and pick her up and walk back in. Slowly kneel down in the water while holding her. Do this a few times and let her drink while holding her. Once she does that and isn't exhibiting any discomfort, put her down so she is standing in about 2 inches and hold a bone in front of her and get her to walk in further on her own. Then ignore her and play and have fun in the water without her. This may take 3- 5 sessions but after that she will go in on her own. ;D


good post

Our girl loves running around like a nut in shallow water, but hasn't gotten into really swimming yet. She's swam a few strokes here and there so I know she gets it, she just doesn't seem that interested in swimming yet. I always get super excited around water and she seems to enjoy that.

I figure she'll pick it up this summer. If not, I'll just toss her in again! ;D

Her buddy Kian loves swimming so I'm hoping she finally follows him in this year.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Linescreamer said:


> Wait until the water is warm and/or it is a hot day and then start working her into it. Read up on different methods. She will eventually love it. I would let her watch me in the water and get her curious first. Then walk out and pick her up and walk back in. Slowly kneel down in the water while holding her. Do this a few times and let her drink while holding her. Once she does that and isn't exhibiting any discomfort, put her down so she is standing in about 2 inches and hold a bone in front of her and get her to walk in further on her own. Then ignore her and play and have fun in the water without her. This may take 3- 5 sessions but after that she will go in on her own. ;D


This is pretty much what we did with Kian his first summer. I think it was a whopping 30 celsius that day and we was hot. I walked him to the shore and he followed but would not let the water touch his belly. I picked him up and carried him further in and kneeled in the water, holding on to him. My GF was right with us and would take handfuls of water and pour them on his back and massage him.
Within 10 minutes he was doing the most ungraceful doggy paddle, it was quite funny to watch.
The next day was another story, he would run back and forth, back and forth along the shore and sometimes out a little further.
Now a days if he goes in the water he will literally stay in it for hours......I wonder about him sometimes. :


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

After the dog has a couple shallow water experiences, take them to the duck pond.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't say I have much experience, but I got Mac (4 months) in the water for the first time yesterday. He's at the stage where he'll follow me anywhere (not that this will change much when he's older) so I just kept crossing a small creek in a local dog park at a location where he had no choice (couldn't jump it), but to get this feet wet (up to his belly). We did it only 3 times as water isn't all that warm yet and I praised him a lot after each time. He seemed proud of himself after 

but the advice already given seems best. best of luckl w/ it


----------

